# The "What would you do?" Game



## Pooluke41 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hopefully this won't be locked; but I just came up with a fun concept.

Someone writes a scenario; then someone else answers what they'd do and they leave a scenario.

This will probably end up being locked but I thought I may as well give it a go.

I'll start.

What would you do if you were exempt from the law?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 7, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> Hopefully this won't be locked; but I just came up with a fun concept.
> 
> Someone writes a scenario; then someone else answers what they'd do and they leave a scenario.
> 
> ...


 I would walk on teh grass where the signs say "Don't walk on grass" and touch painted walls.

what would you do if a car crashed through your wall and Darrel Abbot jumps out of the car along with Micheal Jackson but he's black and then he says "my imposter has died" and tehn he starts to moon walk.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 7, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> What would you do if you were exempt from the law?



Clothing no longer necessary on a hot summer day.




What would you do if you could freeze time?


----------



## broj15 (Jul 7, 2012)

I probably wouldn't be so paranoid every time i break the law lol


----------



## Brill (Jul 7, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> What would you do if you could freeze time?



Is it terrible if I say tons of sex and stealing (They don't know about the sex, therefore cosent is given).... lets just say... I'd have A LOTTA FUN.

If you could have ONE thing, out of anything, what would it be?


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 7, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> Is it terrible if I say tons of sex and stealing (They don't know about the sex, therefore cosent is given).... lets just say... I'd have A LOTTA FUN.
> 
> If you could have ONE thing, out of anything, what would it be?



If we're talking ANYTHING, then fly/ be Spiderman.


As a guitar player, what would you do if you lost a hand?


----------



## broj15 (Jul 7, 2012)

piggins411 said:


> As a guitar player, what would you do if you lost a hand?





Fretting hand or picking hand?


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 7, 2012)

broj15 said:


> Fretting hand or picking hand?




I guess you can come up with a situation for both.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 7, 2012)

piggins411 said:


> As a guitar player, what would you do if you lost a hand?





What would you do if you were immortal?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 7, 2012)

If I were immortal, I would run around killing everything and never dying. 

What would you do if you could no longer speak?


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 7, 2012)

If I could no longer speak I would build a backpack with a car battery hooked up to a laptop running one of those sythesized voice softwares that say what you type in, and I'd have 2 shoulder mounted speakers, so everyone could hear what I have to say!

What would you do if you saw a flying saucer beam up a cow?


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 7, 2012)

myrtorp said:


> If I could no longer speak I would build a backpack with a car battery hooked up to a laptop running one of those sythesized voice softwares that say what you type in, and I'd have 2 shoulder mounted speakers, so everyone could hear what I have to say!
> 
> What would you do if you saw a flying saucer beam up a cow?


Look at my father and say "I told you so!"

What would you do if the rapture was actually Extra Terrestrial's Judgement of Man-Kind's Value to the Universe? (which we would all fail)


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 7, 2012)

^I'd send ET home with a boot in it's ass.

What would you do if you found a shoebox containing $10,000?


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2012)

Immediately start paying off student loans 

What would you do if you found out you were someone else?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 7, 2012)

MFB said:


> What would you do if you found out you were someone else?



Too late.


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2012)

Once I saw the reply I was like "Shit, called out" but I mean someone TOTALLY different - like, instead o being Jessica it's like "YOUR BRAIN WAS ERASED AND YOU'RE REALLY OLD MAN JENKINS FROM MISSOURI ZOMG"


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 7, 2012)

MFB said:


> What would you do if you found out you were someone else?



Rifle through their possessions and then fuck their girlfriend and shout someones name mid climax.

What would you do if you couldn't write music anymore?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd consider a long walk off a short bridge at that point. (music is my everything)


----------



## Jeggs (Jul 7, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> Rifle through their possessions and then fuck their girlfriend and shout someones name mid climax.
> 
> *What would you do if you couldn't write music anymore?*



I'd become skrillex and/or deadmau5...

What would you do if the laws of physics didn't affect you?


----------



## -42- (Jul 7, 2012)

I would probably remain absolutely stationary for the remainder of time, unable to move because no force could act on me. Entire stars could pass over me in my stasis and not affect me. Black holes would try in vain to pull me in. I would have no contact with anything, all of my senses would be gone, and I would stand as a bastion of non-existence, mentally thumbing my nose at entropy long after the universe has dispersed into nothing but sub-atomic particles. 

What would you do if you were a kitten?


----------



## Cynic (Jul 7, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> Is it terrible if I say tons of sex and stealing (They don't know about the sex, therefore cosent is given).... lets just say... I'd have A LOTTA FUN.



I don't think that is how consent works.


----------



## Rustee (Jul 7, 2012)

-42- said:


> I would probably remain absolutely stationary for the remainder of time, unable to move because no force could act on me. Entire stars could pass over me in my stasis and not affect me. Black holes would try in vain to pull me in. I would have no contact with anything, all of my senses would be gone, and I would stand as a bastion of non-existence, mentally thumbing my nose at entropy long after the universe has dispersed into nothing but sub-atomic particles.
> 
> What would you do if you were a kitten?



I would do what my kitten does. Sleep during the day, and wake my owners up in the middle of the night because I want attention.

What would you do if you had 30 million dollars in your bank account, 19 years old, and never had to work a day in your life thanks to your rich parents?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 7, 2012)

^start a reality show depicting my shenanigans as I travel across the country throwing oranges at strangers.

Or donate a lot of it to charity.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 7, 2012)

Rustee said:


> What would you do if you had 30 million dollars in your bank account, 19 years old, and never had to work a day in your life thanks to your rich parents?



Start a Recording Studio and rehearsal space center. Invest of course too!

What would you do if the Hulkamania ran wild on you?


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 7, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> Start a Recording Studio and rehearsal space center. Invest of course too!
> 
> What would you do if the Hulkamania ran wild on you?



I'd snap into a slim jim and go Randy Savage on his ass.

What would you do if you woke up on a spacecraft heading to the nazi base on Titan with a large, schizophrenic bee next to you? Oh yeah... and you're a strawberry.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 8, 2012)

nostealbucket said:


> I'd snap into a slim jim and go Randy Savage on his ass.
> 
> What would you do if you woke up on a spacecraft heading to the nazi base on Titan with a large, schizophrenic bee next to you? Oh yeah... and you're a strawberry.



I dunno, shake a bit? 


What would you do if you had a guitar you like and is everything you wanted in a guitar but know you could make 2-3k by selling it?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 8, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I dunno, shake a bit?
> 
> 
> What would you do if you had a guitar you like and is everything you wanted in a guitar but know you could make 2-3k by selling it?



Keep the fucking thing!

What would you do if you suddenly woke up in a church of scientology?


----------



## Brill (Jul 8, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Keep the fucking thing!
> 
> What would you do if you suddenly woke up in a church of scientology?



Scientology has a church?
fuck this world... I give up...

What would be the first you would want to find out If you woke up In the REAL world, and everything you've known your whole life is a lie?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 8, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> Scientology has a church?
> fuck this world... I give up...
> 
> What would be the first you would want to find out If you woke up In the REAL world, and everything you've known your whole life is a lie?



Find out the details about the set up of said lie -"what the hell is going on here?" basically

What would you do if you woke up with cucumbers for arms?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 8, 2012)

I would beat people with my cucumber arms and just be annoying with them.

What would you do if this "bath salts" thing turned out to be a lie to keep people from panicking about the zombie apocalypse? (thus, it really is the zombie apocalypse)


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 8, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I would beat people with my cucumber arms and just be annoying with them.
> 
> What would you do if this "bath salts" thing turned out to be a lie to keep people from panicking about the zombie apocalypse? (thus, it really is the zombie apocalypse)



I would take Pete's car, drive over to Mum's, kill Phillip, go over to Liz' place and have a cup of tea and wait for all of it to blow over.

What would you do if your penis got cut off?


----------



## flexkill (Jul 8, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> I would take Pete's car, drive over to Mum's, kill Phillip, go over to Liz' place and have a cup of tea and wait for all of it to blow over.
> 
> What would you do if your penis got cut off?


Buy finger condoms.

What would you do if your pet had the gift of intelligible speech?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 8, 2012)

Teach him music theory and we'd try to compose awesome death metal with German Shepard Barks for vocals.

What would you do if a fish tried to attack you with its eyes?


----------



## -42- (Jul 8, 2012)

^Enjoy some fish and chips for lunch.

What if you learned you were the Son of Satan?


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 8, 2012)

I would continue to burn churches but stop feeling bad about it.

what would you do if you could only play guitar while your head is under water?


----------



## flexkill (Jul 8, 2012)

^^^

Invent the h2o-dian scale.

What would you do if you could shit rocks?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 8, 2012)

I would make a stone throne everywhere I went.

If any part of your body could shoot bullets, which part?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 8, 2012)

Penis.

What would you do if someone pointed at you with his Penis and said he'd fire a bullet?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 8, 2012)

Laugh at him while dying as he would be in a state of crippling pain due to the bullet going through his penis. (Which I'm imagining the bullet to be a 50cal.)

What would you do if Fractal audio offered you an Axe-FX for your little toe?


----------



## Winspear (Jul 8, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> L
> What would you do if Fractal audio offered you an Axe-FX for your little toe?



Tell them to make a VST.

What music would you play if you had to play guitar with your feet?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 8, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Tell them to make a VST.
> 
> What music would you play if you had to play guitar with your feet?



soul.

what would you do if you broke the internet?


----------



## -42- (Jul 8, 2012)

Masturbate less.

What if you actually knew the question to the answer of life, the universe and everything?


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 8, 2012)

-42- said:


> Masturbate less.
> 
> What if you actually knew the question to the answer of life, the universe and everything?



Sell it on Ebay to the highest bidder and the buy a Daemoness

What would you do if you could bring anyone back from the dead?


----------



## -42- (Jul 8, 2012)

Instigate zombie apocalypse, watch the world burn.

What if you were a drummer?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 8, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> What would you do if someone pointed at you with his Penis and said he'd fire a bullet?





I'd say that we need to slow things down because I don't give it up on the first date.

What would you do if, while flying, you discover that both pilots have been incapacitated and there is no one that can fly the plane?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 8, 2012)

If I were a drummer... I am a drummer. 

What would you do if you found yourself in the middle of an unfamiliar city with no knowledge of how you got there?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 8, 2012)

I would call home, arrange for funds to get back.

What would you do if you could hang out with shono 4 a day


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2012)

Kill myself

What would you do if you got ...PERMABANNED!


----------



## -42- (Jul 8, 2012)

...Masturbate less?











What if you were a mod?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ban Stealth.

What would you do if you were sucked into a disney film of your choice?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 8, 2012)

Ocara-Jacob said:


> If I were immortal, I would run around killing everything and never dying.



idk about that

then get arrested and sentences to life in prison and then you're in prison forever


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2012)

Bone the princess

What would you do if accidentally killed someone?


----------



## -42- (Jul 8, 2012)

Probably just call the cops, depending on the circumstances.


What if the world was flat?


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 8, 2012)

Bungee Jump.

What would you do if you got to hang out with Randy for a day?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 8, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Bungee Jump.
> 
> What would you do if you got to hang out with Randy for a day?



The Mod on here? Idk I don't really know him but I'm sure he is awesome since your asking, or maybe he is boring and it is torment . I'm sure some thing cool would go down though.
I'm not sure how I cam up with this but.....
What would you do if a car crashed through your wall and Darrel Abbot jumps out of the car along with Micheal Jackson but he's black and then he says "my imposter has died" and tehn he starts to moon walk.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd say "Gentleman, we have work to do."

Then we'd get in the car, and go back to the future.


What would you do if you woke up as a completely different person? And entirely different life, in a different part of the world.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 8, 2012)

I would be stoked not to be crippled. 

What would you do if you got max's mom pregnant


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 8, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I would be stoked not to be crippled.
> 
> What would you do if you got max's mom pregnant


I would become a father, with a women I'm guessing is way older then me (I'm 17) and then I would make sure the kid becomes a ninja.

what would you do if you woke up and you were the same person but you had hell boys hand, you were rich, had a spouse that is your polar opposite.


----------



## -42- (Jul 8, 2012)

Rock the fuck out.

What if you got a Green Lantern Ring?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd use the ring to travel to outerspace and destroy Voyager 1, and then piss all over NASA from the skies.. MWUHAHAHA

What would you do if you spent the day with Ozzy Osbourne?


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 9, 2012)

Try to understand him, then bite the head off a bat

What would you do if you had a tank


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 9, 2012)

Sell it.

What would you if you could blow 4k on one guitar.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 9, 2012)

Blow 2k of it and spend the rest on car parts.

What would you do if you had the power of telekinesis?


----------



## -42- (Jul 9, 2012)

Framus AK1974

EDIT: Use my powers to collide particles and cause nuclear reactions, hold the world hostage.

What would you do if the literal - walking feminine ideal - girl of your dreams offered to blow you for a guitar?


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jul 9, 2012)

-42- said:


> Framus AK1974
> 
> EDIT: Use my powers to collide particles and cause nuclear reactions, hold the world hostage.
> 
> What would you do if the literal - walking feminine ideal - girl of your dreams offered to blow you for a guitar?



Um, mastrabate less?

You weren't specific, and I have a few crappy guitars I would totally give up for that.

What would you do for a Klondike Bar?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 9, 2012)

I will commence a death fight with a duck for a Klondike Bar.

You're on an international flight to the greatest country in the world, Australia.. and Suddenly, A Terrorist take over of the plane commences, So you...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 9, 2012)

Im brown so i get away free.

You are stuck in australia in the desert and can either try to stay alive for 2 days or lick a hallucinigenic toad, wat to do


----------



## sahaal (Jul 9, 2012)

lick the toad and party rock 

what would you do if you had the option of having the one thing you wanted most in the world or 100 Billion dollars American?


----------



## Brill (Jul 9, 2012)

sahaal said:


> lick the toad and party rock
> 
> what would you do if you had the option of having the one thing you wanted most in the world or 100 Billion dollars American?



That is the stupidest question ever..... OF course everyone would take the ONE thing they wanted the most!

If you had to kill yourself... How would you do it?


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 9, 2012)

Gun to the head cause it's fast.

What would you do if Misha offered you ONE (1) of his guitars?


----------



## straightshreddd (Jul 9, 2012)

For free? Be like, "Thanks, broseph!" And sell it to buy a few normal people high end guitars.

What would you do first if you had a massive supply of the pills from the movie "Limitless"?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 9, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> For free? Be like, "Thanks, broseph!" And sell it to buy a few normal people high end guitars.
> 
> What would you do first if you had a massive supply of the pills from the movie "Limitless"?



eat them all and become really awesome. although i have to admit i didnt watch the second half of that film, so i dunno if they ended up being bad for him.

what would you do if you had unlimited money, but could only buy one thing?


----------



## straightshreddd (Jul 9, 2012)

Haha, nice. He eventually became dependant but fixed the formula.

I'd buy an intensely extravagant underground house with everything I could ever want in it. The part that is up on the ground would be a plain old house in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 9, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> Haha, nice. He eventually became dependant but fixed the formula.
> 
> I'd buy an intensely extravagant underground house with everything I could ever want in it. The part that is up on the ground would be a plain old house in the middle of nowhere.


I'm not sure you know how this game works....your question???


----------



## straightshreddd (Jul 9, 2012)

Kay, dude... lol

What would you do if you got blackout drunk and woke up the next morning, naked, next to a horrifyingly old woman and evidence around you confirms you banged her?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 9, 2012)

Wake her up for round 2.

What would you do if you had no thumbs.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 9, 2012)

Become the best Grindcore vocalist ever: "No thumbs Steve"

Who would you pick if you had to permaban a poster in this thread?


----------



## flexkill (Jul 9, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> Become the best Grindcore vocalist ever: "No thumbs Steve"
> 
> Who would you pick if you had to permaban a poster in this thread?



I'll ease the tension and say myself. 

If you could bring back one dead guitar great, who would it be?


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 9, 2012)

Waylon Jennings

What would you do if rednecks took over the world?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jul 9, 2012)

flexkill said:


> If you could bring back one dead guitar great, who would it be?



Of course I get stuck with a tough one. I'd probably say (as cliche as it may be) Dime. Sure, he wasn't the greatest, but he kicked some major ass, and I've heard he was one of the nicest guys ever, and a ton of fun to hang out with. I was only 10 and had no idea who he was when he got killed. But damn, I wish I could have met the guy. Him and Dio.

If you could play in one band of your dreams, what band would it be?

I'd personally have to go with the Devin Townsend Project. Massive Devy fanboy here...


----------



## flexkill (Jul 9, 2012)

Zeno said:


> If you could play in one band of your dreams, what band would it be?



KingsX, Love me some Ty Tabor!!!

If you could have any weapon, what would it be?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 9, 2012)

A Klingon Bat'leth; I'm never getting laid anyways XD

If your right hand became your left and and your right hand was your left foot what would you do?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> A Klingon Bat'leth; I'm never getting laid anyways XD
> 
> If your right hand became your left and and your right hand was your left foot what would you do?



Find new and interesting ways to do cartwheels and to fap. 

What would you do to get ahead in life?


----------



## ilyti (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd go to Papua New Guinea and buy one from a native!

What would you do if you woke up and you were the dictator of a Middle Eastern country (doesn't matter which)?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## -42- (Jul 9, 2012)

ilyti said:


> I'd go to Papua New Guinea and buy one from a native!
> 
> What would you do if you woke up and you were the dictator of a Middle Eastern country (doesn't matter which)?



Pocket billions in oil profits, sneak out of country after five years. Have hookers for lunch everyday.


What if you were a hooker?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jul 10, 2012)

-42- said:


> Pocket billions in oil profits, sneak out of country after five years. Have hookers for lunch everyday.
> 
> 
> What if you were a hooker?


 
I'd murder my clients and steal their skins. 

 Chances are with my luck i'd get killed in the ghetto. 

What would you do if your dick was your nose and your nose was you dick?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 10, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I'd murder my clients and steal their skins.
> 
> Chances are with my luck i'd get killed in the ghetto.
> 
> What would you do if your dick was your nose and your nose was you dick?



Change my name to Pinocchio, only instead of my nose getting larger when I lie... You know what I'm about to say. 


What would you do if you were cryogenically frozen and awoke in the future?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 10, 2012)

^befriend a robot that wants me to bite his shiny metal ass.

What would you do......for a klondike bar?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 10, 2012)

Act like a monkey.


What would you do if you got a text from an unknown number that ended with this: (´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)?


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 10, 2012)

Get super excited and send 600 texts back.

What would you do if you woke up and were the president?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 10, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Get super excited and send 600 texts back.








JosephAOI said:


> What would you do if you woke up and were the president?



Push the red button.


What would you do if you could have nothing but peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for the rest of your life?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 10, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> What would you do if rednecks took over the world?



Since no one else answered this question, I will.

Buy a Ram 2500 with 4 wheel drive, put a 4 inch lift on it with all terrain tires, tweak the engine performance, and go driving in mud at 80mph. I'll make sure to get airborne from time to time too. There would also be an M-14 mounted to the rear window.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 10, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> What would you do if you could have nothing but peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for the rest of your life?



Stewie Peanut Butter Jelly Time ~(High Quality).flv - YouTube

What would you do if Uncle Ted was really your Uncle???


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 10, 2012)

Say; "Hey Uncle" When I see him.

What would you do if you were placed inside Arrested Develepment?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 10, 2012)

when ever I go to answer one I get one where I'm not sure how to answer if you mean the show idk, I've never really watched it.

If you woke up and you were a Gundam pilot what would you do?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 10, 2012)

Rejoice, because that would be fucking awesome.

What would you do if you were confined to your house, but weren't allowed to play guitar?


----------



## straightshreddd (Jul 10, 2012)

Say "fuck that" and escape at night when the guards were at their highest point of exaustion.


What would you do if your girlfriend of several years or wife slept with a 13 year old kid... Several times during your relationship and it went public.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 10, 2012)

Let it be known that you slept with 100+ women while you were together because she fucks like a 13 year old.

What would you do if you found yourself in the middle of Africa?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 10, 2012)

Raise an army of armed children.

If you were the brand new CEO of Warner bros record label.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 10, 2012)

Sign my own band of course.

If you could ask God (If you don't believe in him, pretend) 1 thing?


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 10, 2012)

^^

Why 7 string guitars exist when guys like Hendrix only needed 6 (/troll).


If you were stranded on a desert island, which Rush album would you bring (only 1!)?


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2012)

None, because they're all still Rush albums?

If you could blow up one building what would it be?


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 10, 2012)

MFB said:


> None, because they're all still Rush albums?
> 
> If you could blow up one building what would it be?



Your house, for not recognizing the greatness of RUSH 


If you could have any fruit (edible) right now, which would it be?


----------



## broj15 (Jul 10, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Your house, for not recognizing the greatness of RUSH
> 
> 
> If you could have any fruit (edible) right now, which would it be?


 
strawberry's


If you could punch anyone in the face that you see on a daily basis without consequences who would it be?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 10, 2012)

My sister repeatedly (she's a bitch )

If you had the choice between limitless sex and limitless gear which would you choose?


----------



## -42- (Jul 11, 2012)

Sex, hands down, provided it is quality heterosexual sex.

If your superpower could either be the ability to knock over small tabletop items at a distance, or to cause pens to leak and pencils to break spontaneously, which would you choose?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 11, 2012)

pens to leak and pencils to break for sure.

Apple or PC?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 11, 2012)

flint757 said:


> pens to leak and pencils to break for sure.
> 
> Apple or PC?



PC because apple is a fruit, not a computer.


Left hand or right hand?


----------



## flexkill (Jul 11, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Left hand or right hand?



Look ma, No hands!

If you could be a Pro sport star, which sport would it be?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 11, 2012)

WRC.


What would you do if SSO went down completely?


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 11, 2012)

actually play the guitar more, instead of just looking at other people's guitars i could never afford.

What would you do if the guitar was outlawed?


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 11, 2012)

Fuck the police.

What would you have done if 7+ string guitars were never invented?


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 11, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> What would you have done if 7+ string guitars were never invented?




About the same thing I do now, I don't even have a 7 and have never even mused about an 8. 


What would you do if the world ran out of coffee?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 11, 2012)

About the same thing as I do not, I don't like coffee and have never even mused about an exotic brazillian coffee.

What would you do if Obama fused with Mitt Romney to make Brahmney Baamit? (Who is super evil by the way)


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 11, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> About the same thing as I do not, I don't like coffee and have never even mused about an exotic brazillian coffee.
> 
> What would you do if Obama fused with Mitt Romney to make Brahmney Baamit? (Who is super evil by the way)



Stake through the heart. The only way to deal with pure evil.


If you had enough money to bail out Europes financial crisis, or have your own ultra special dream custom crafted guitar made (for arguments sake these 2 things cost the same) which would you choose (you can only pick one )?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 11, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> What would you do if Obama fused with Mitt Romney to make Brahmney Baamit? (Who is super evil by the way)



Become friends and overtake America from the inside, Import bogans and dangerous species from my homeland of Australia and create the United States of Australia.



SirMyghin said:


> If you had enough money to bail out Europes financial crisis, or have your own ultra special dream custom crafted guitar made (for arguments sake these 2 things cost the same) which would you choose (you can only pick one )?



Edit: 'd, I'd probably bail out Europe surprisingly, but I'd ask every European to donate $1 and get a super special dream custom crafted guitar, unfortunately, not quite Ultra though, but I can deal with that.

If a new habitable planet was found and people were migrating, what would you do if you got left behind.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 11, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> PC because apple is a fruit, not a computer.



Doh 

But it became an even more viable question.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 11, 2012)

Fiction said:


> If a new habitable planet was found and people were migrating, what would you do if you got left behind.



Wait for the next shuttle!

Then kill some Skags and fuck up some midgets!

What would you do if you were put into a game of your choice?


----------



## Winspear (Jul 11, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> What would you do if you were put into a game of your choice?



Be a hot ass Draenei hooker with a cute tail.

Where would you hide if you were a serial killer on the run?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 11, 2012)

Inside your skin.

What would be your weapon of choice in a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## flexkill (Jul 11, 2012)

flint757 said:


> What would be your weapon of choice in a zombie apocalypse?









Who would be your company/luthier of choice if you could have a free guitar built?


----------



## The Uncreator (Jul 11, 2012)

Who would be your company/luthier of choice if you could have a free guitar built?
ESP


What would you do if you were a cartoon character


----------



## Styxmata (Jul 11, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> What would you do if you were a cartoon character


 
Give people a reason as to why I act so "sketchy".

If you were able to freeze time just once for exactly 20 seconds, what would you choose to do within those 20 priceless seconds?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 12, 2012)

Fap more.


What would you do if you were decapitated, but continued to live on for years?


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd have a custom Lego head made in place of my old head. 

If you had to climb a tree naked every day to get home, what kind of tree would you climb?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 12, 2012)

Redwood.

In Wyoming.

With Garrett.



What if you just didn't give a fuck?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 12, 2012)

I imagine life would be a lot like Office Space.

What is the stupidest thing you wished you had the balls to do?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jul 12, 2012)

Smash a guitar onstage. Maybe if it was a crappy guitar supplied for free, specifically for smashing, but other than that, no.

What would you do if you woke up as the opposite sex one day, but you were the only one that knew you were previously your normal sex?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 12, 2012)

^ spend the whole day at home playing with my tits and other fun girl-bits.
what would you do if you had to choose out of: never hear again, or never see again?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 13, 2012)

This thread keeps reminding me of this show.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jul 13, 2012)

Never see again. I'm a musician, I need my hearing. Plus then I wouldn't care about how the guitar I'm playing looks 

What would you do if you lost your picking hand?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 13, 2012)

Zeno said:


> What would you do if you lost your picking hand?



8 string luguto tap with my nubs. 

What would you do if you found out aliens were real?


----------



## GXPO (Jul 13, 2012)

Stop telling everyone they're real and be content. 

What would you do if you woke up next to a very friendly guy with a hangover?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 13, 2012)

GXPO said:


> Stop telling everyone they're real and be content.
> 
> What would you do if you woke up next to a very friendly guy with a hangover?


 
Make him breakfast.

What would you if you could speak elefant?


----------



## -42- (Jul 13, 2012)

Take over the Sahara with my elephant hordes.

What if you had two penises?


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 13, 2012)

^^ I would do twice as much as I do with one.


What would you do if you had a pet Rhino?


----------



## -42- (Jul 13, 2012)

So nothing? 

I shall call him 'Squishy,' and he shall be mine, and he shall be my Squishy.

What if you were my Squishy?


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 13, 2012)

-42- said:


> So nothing?
> 
> I shall call him 'Squishy,' and he shall be mine, and he shall be my Squishy.
> 
> What if you were my Squishy?



Probably lay awake at night due to the unimaginable horrors inflicted during the day.

PS: I hate you, but yeah, that about sums up married life 


What would you do if forced to participate in Oprah's book club type events?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 13, 2012)

Start a book burning.

What would you do if you were ZEBOV?


----------



## octatonic (Jul 13, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Start a book burning.
> 
> What would you do if you were ZEBOV?



I'd have that sex change, damn what my folks say. 

What would you do if you could go back in time (before WWII) and kill Hitler, but you would have to die as well.


----------



## nickgray (Jul 13, 2012)

octatonic said:


> I'd have that sex change, damn what my folks say.
> 
> What would you do if you could go back in time (before WWII) and kill Hitler, but you would have to die as well.



Wouldn't do anything because of this:







If you were given a chance to make a "signature" anything, literally anything, what would it be?


----------



## -42- (Jul 13, 2012)

Vibrator with my face on it. Trust me, it's brilliant.


What if you lived in the Mushroom Kingdom?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 13, 2012)

octatonic said:


> I'd have that sex change, damn what my folks say.



Hey, it worked for me! 




> What if you lived in the Mushroom Kingdom?


Get high on stars and start curb stomping turtles. 

What would you do if we invaded Canada?


----------



## PettyThief (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd wonder how much oil they have.

What would you do if ice cream was never sold again?


----------



## ilyti (Jul 13, 2012)

I guess I'd make it myself if I really wanted too. It's not difficult.

And in reference to the last question - America did invade Canada 200 years ago! It just didn't take.

What would you do if reading was outlawed, like in Fahrenheit 451 ?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 13, 2012)

Then I would have to kill this generation of teenage ingrates.


What would you do if you fell down an endless hole of doom (no, not a vag)?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 14, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> Then I would have to kill this generation of teenage ingrates.
> 
> 
> What would you do if you fell down an endless hole of doom (no, not a vag)?



Fall until I eventually died of dehydration.

What would you do if you were the supreme ruler of Earth?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 14, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Fall until I eventually died of dehydration.
> 
> What would you do if you were the supreme ruler of Earth?


Read books, sit on the computer, play guitar and talk to cats
so in other words what I always do pinky.

What would you do if you found out you had a kid and he was a ninja sent to assassinate you?


----------



## Brill (Jul 14, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> Read books, sit on the computer, play guitar and talk to cats
> so in other words what I always do pinky.
> 
> What would you do if you found out you had a kid and he was a ninja sent to assassinate you?



Knowing the only women I have ever had sex with... I'm sure that would most likely be the case xD.... I'd probably like call the police? 

If you could play any instrument that wasn't a guitar,bass, drums or piano. what would it be?


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 14, 2012)

The skin flute. It's easy to express yourself with.

What would you do if you were turned into a dog?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 15, 2012)

lick my balls all the time. 

What would you do if you woke up over a dead body and no memory?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 15, 2012)

flint757 said:


> lick my balls all the time.
> 
> What would you do if you woke up over a dead body and no memory?



Have plausible deniability.


How do you do that voodoo you do?


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 15, 2012)

Like this 

Room full of snakes or room full of spiders?


----------



## -42- (Jul 15, 2012)

Snakes dude. Snakes are fine, spiders are fucking freaky.

Indiana Jones or Han Solo?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 15, 2012)

Indiana Jones and to the previous question it really depends on type. 

Beef or chicken?


----------



## flexkill (Jul 15, 2012)

Mos Def Chicken!!

MMA or NFL??


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 15, 2012)

flexkill said:


> Mos Def Chicken!!
> 
> MMA or NFL??


 
MMA in the NFL.

What would you change if you had the chance to start your life all over again


----------



## -42- (Jul 15, 2012)

Bang tons of women.

If you were offered sex from your dream girl, on the condition that it must be a threesome, and that Rosie O'Donnell would be joining you, would you do it?


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 15, 2012)

-42- said:


> Bang tons of women.
> 
> If you were offered sex from your dream girl, on the condition that it must be a threesome, and that Rosie O'Donnell would be joining you, would you do it?



I'd probably do it, any of the best looking women I can think of counter out her big time.

If you were to sing an audition for Dillinger Escape Plan, what would you sing?
(+Rep if you know what answer I'm looking for here  )


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 15, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> If you were to sing an audition for Dillinger Escape Plan, what would you sing?
> (+Rep if you know what answer I'm looking for here  )



Rebel Yell by Billy Idol!

What if you had to choose between never using proper grammar again or never being able to disable cap lock?


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 16, 2012)

I would rather have all caps proper grammar

What would you do if a law was passed where everybody had to crossdress?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd wear womans jeans and t-shirts 

What would you do if you were a on-site security guard during a bank robbery.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 16, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I'd wear womans jeans and t-shirts
> 
> What would you do if you were a on-site security guard during a bank robbery.



I'd shoot the guy in the face then pocket a wad of $50's for my trouble.

If you were a goat, would a cheese flamingo your sweater?


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 16, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Rebel Yell by Billy Idol!



The correct answer was:


----------



## flexkill (Jul 16, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> If you were a goat, would a cheese flamingo your sweater?



I like turtles....seriously wtf???

What would you do if you shit a turd that resembled Jesus?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 16, 2012)

Flush it.

What movie do you wish you were the main character in? (As if the world and plot were real, not acting)


----------



## flexkill (Jul 16, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Flush it.






flint757 said:


> What movie do you wish you were the main character in? (As if the world and plot were real, not acting)



5th Element 

If you found yourself on death row, what would last meal be?


----------



## ilyti (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd have a fancy, elaborate seven course meal at the state's expense. Doesn't really matter what it is, I'd just try and find the most expensive catering company possible.

What would you do if you woke up one day and suddenly you speak a different language than everyone around you, including your family? Also meaning, you no longer understand the language everyone else around you speaks.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 17, 2012)

tell everyone to fuck off ALL. DAY. LONG.

What would you do if you ran out of toilet paper after taking a dump, and all you can find to wipe your ass with is duct tape


----------



## flint757 (Jul 17, 2012)

Use the non-sticky side.

Would you choose the desert or path with a blizzard if you had to take one to get to your destination? (In other words hot or cold path?)


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 17, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Use the non-sticky side.
> 
> Would you choose the desert or path with a blizzard if you had to take one to get to your destination? (In other words hot or cold path?)



I'd go with desert since I already live in one and know how to navigate through it. 

ESP or Ibanez?


----------



## flexkill (Jul 17, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> ESP or Ibanez?



ESP

ESP or Jackson?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2012)

Really? I thought there was always the unspoken "Truth or Dare" rules in which you can't repeat questions (or dares in the case of the example).


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2012)

flexkill said:


> ESP or Jackson?



My dick...  

What would you do if 6 was 9?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd notice that "69" would look like two clones having paradox sex.

What would you do if EBMM offered you a sig guitar range, but only if you cut off your little toe?


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 17, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> I'd notice that "69" would look like two clones having paradox sex.
> 
> What would you do if EBMM offered you a sig guitar range, but only if you cut off your little toe?


I would let them cut off my toe. on the condition it were pickled for all to see, then i would promptly sell all the guitar EBMM gave me to fund a Mayones, of couse after getting a good attorney to render my contract with EBMM moot.

What would you do if women had chest's flat as ours?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2012)

schecter4life said:


> I would let them cut off my toe. on the condition it were pickled for all to see, then i would promptly sell all the guitar EBMM gave me to fund a Mayones, of couse after getting a good attorney to render my contract with EBMM moot.
> 
> What would you do if women had chest's flat as ours?



I would hopefully not know any better and love them just the same. 

What would you do if women had penises just like us and we had to fight every time over whose turn it was to assume the position?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 17, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I would hopefully not know any better and love them just the same.
> 
> What would you do if women had penises just like us and we had to fight every time over whose turn it was to assume the position?




Once again, too late. 

If you knew you had problems with procrastination, how would you solve said problems?


----------



## guitareben (Jul 17, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Once again, too late.
> 
> If you knew you had problems with procrastination, how would you solve said problems?



I'd do it tomorrow.

What would you do if you had bubble-wrap for skin, and when all bubbles had popped you died.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess I would die. But I'd be a reclusive character so I would try and avoid getting bumped around, like Sam Jackson in Unbreakable. 

What would you do if they never made any cola products ever again?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 17, 2012)

Drink Pepsi much like the late 80's when New Coke came out. 

What would you be doing if you weren't typing right now?


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 17, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Drink Pepsi much like the late 80's when New Coke came out.
> 
> What would you be doing if you weren't typing right now?




^Not even kidding lol.

If you had 24 hours to stop the terrorists, what would you do?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 18, 2012)

Fap more.


What would you do if you were unable to finish a sentence?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 18, 2012)

I would

You were walking to work one fine morning and stumble across a small green watch, you go to adjust the time and find yourself as an alien, and the option to toggle through 10 different aliens, what do you do?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 18, 2012)

Fap more, but this time as 10 different aliens.  


What would you do if someone wrote a book on your life as you were living it?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 18, 2012)

I would do my every day normal stuff but try and get laid more for some action. XD
What you could never have sex again if you ever pick up a guitar?


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd rout out a bigger input jack. 

What would you do without this thread?


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 18, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I would
> 
> You were walking to work one fine morning and stumble across a small green watch, you go to adjust the time and find yourself as an alien, and the option to toggle through 10 different aliens, what do you do?


 
Watch a little too much cartoon network yes?



PeachesMcKenzie said:


> I'd rout out a bigger input jack.
> 
> What would you do without this thread?


I would waste my valuable time reading other pointless threads on SSO

What would you do if you couldnt get laid cause you dick was TOO big (i.e. like 26 inches xD)


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 18, 2012)

Become a Pornstar.

What would you do if grammar and spelling was abolished and everyone "tiped lyk dis"?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 18, 2012)

kill myself with a feather

What would you do if your pets could talk and blab the dirty things they see you do?


----------



## groph (Jul 18, 2012)

flint757 said:


> kill myself with a feather
> 
> What would you do if your pets could talk and blab the dirty things they see you do?



I'd smother my pets.

What would you do if whenever you needed something, anything, you couldn't find it until exactly 4 seconds after you no longer need it?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd have a terrible predicament and hate finding Public toilets.

What would you do if you could have anyone's face for a day?



schecter4life said:


> Watch a little too much cartoon network?



Nah, I HATE Ben 10.. Just popped into my head


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## schecter4life (Jul 19, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I'd have a terrible predicament and hate finding Public toilets.
> 
> What would you do if you could have anyone's face for a day?
> 
> ...


 


I would take Tom Cruise's face and make sure i was spotted and photographed at a gay dance club

What would you do if you found a Pound of weed in a trashbag on the side of the road (i would call in to work sick for a freakin week) xD


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 19, 2012)

schecter4life said:


> I would take Tom Cruise's face and make sure i was spotted and photographed at a gay dance club
> 
> What would you do if you found a Pound of weed in a trashbag on the side of the road (i would call in to work sick for a freakin week) xD



I would have a good sum of money after some phone calls.
What would you do if when you talked you sounded like a piano.(full range too)


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 19, 2012)

Fap more. With music. 


What would you do if I kept saying "fap more" to everything in this thread?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 19, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> Fap more. With music.
> 
> 
> What would you do if I kept saying "fap more" to everything in this thread?



Fap more.

You just inherited infinite money from your aunt 'the mint'. Whats the first thing you buy?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 19, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Fap more.
> 
> You just inherited infinite money from your aunt 'the mint'. Whats the first thing you buy?


I'm tempted to include "fap more" some where but I would buy guitars and fap more, to the music I make. 

what would you do if "fap more" became a meme used all over even on the play ground and it became some big, it was out lawed and you got arrested, and went to prison and then they made it worthy of death so you go to hell and the devil becomes your homie?

p.s. fuck punctuations. lmao


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 19, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I'm tempted to include "fap more" some where but I would buy guitars and fap more, to the music I make.
> 
> what would you do if "fap more" became a meme used all over even on the play ground and it became some big, it was out lawed and you got arrested, and went to prison and then they made it worthy of death so you go to hell and the devil becomes your homie?
> 
> p.s. fuck punctuations. lmao



Start a rap group with the devil. Our lyrics would be about fapping and our main attraction would be like GWAR's: spraying the audience with Cuttlefish sauce.


What would you do if your hands turned into spoooooons?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 19, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> What would you do if your hands turned into spoooooons?













Edit: Was not expecting such large pictures, sorry guys 

If you were a moderator on SSO..


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 19, 2012)

^I'd ban myself just so that I could say I banned a mod...

What would you do if you saw someone drop a $100 bill and they didn't notice?


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm boring, I'd run up and give it to them, 100 dollars won't get you very far, and I'm sure they'd be more annoyed losing it, than I would feel in happiness from gaining it.

What would you do if you were offered meth from Walter White?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 19, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Once again, too late.
> 
> If you knew you had problems with procrastination, how would you solve said problems?



Awesome


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 19, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I'm tempted to include "fap more" some where but I would buy guitars and fap more, to the music I make.
> 
> what would you do if "fap more" became a meme used all over even on the play ground and it became some big, it was out lawed and you got arrested, and went to prison and then they made it worthy of death so you go to hell and the devil becomes your homie?
> 
> p.s. fuck punctuations. lmao



Fap more

What would you do if you could never fap again (a Small alligator ate your dick)


----------



## Fiction (Jul 19, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> What would you do if you were offered meth from Walter White?



I would not accept the meth, surprisingly 

What would you do if magikarps splash actually did anything.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd pull out my penis to lighten the mood. 

What would you do if you met Colonel Stinkmeaner?


----------



## Necris (Jul 19, 2012)

Introduce him to Sergeant Max Fightmaster.

What would you do if you couldn't fap more?


----------



## Brill (Jul 19, 2012)

Necris said:


> Introduce him to Sergeant Max Fightmaster.
> 
> What would you do if you couldn't fap more?



I got neg reped for my rape joke before but..... rape or pay for sex? Or actually get a girl (lol that's impossible women hate me)

would you prefer to go into virtual reality for the rest of you life... Or keep living real life?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 19, 2012)

Real life. OH GOD REAL LIFE.

What would you do if the "what would you do" thread officially turned into the "what would happen for you to fap more" thread?


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 19, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> Real life. OH GOD REAL LIFE.
> 
> What would you do if the "what would you do" thread officially turned into the "what would happen for you to fap more" thread?



Thank the mod who changed the title 

What would you do if you woke up one morning and all the curtains in your house had turned to beef?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 19, 2012)

Work out why I was inside a vagina of a female whale.

What would you do if Frank Zappa came back to life and wanted to collaborate with you?

Remember, collaborate, not masturbate..


----------



## TelosHedge (Jul 19, 2012)

i would do it, only if i was allowed to have a moustache bigger than his.

what would you do for a klondike bar?


----------



## guitareben (Jul 19, 2012)

TelosHedge said:


> i would do it, only if i was allowed to have a moustache bigger than his.
> 
> what would you do for a klondike bar?



Hit a baby seal with a lead filled snow shoe. 

What would you do if someone blinded you?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 19, 2012)

Become a samurai and avenge myself.

What would you do if you were Black Dynamite?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 19, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Become a samurai and avenge myself.
> 
> What would you do if you were Black Dynamite?



I would delivering ass-whuppings on a daily basis and not hesitate to lay the hammer down on any clown that comes around. I would also marvel at my afro and black skin 

What would you do if you were stranded on an island with Justin Bieber?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 19, 2012)

Introduce him to Deathcore.

Then laugh at him and his inferior music, he would be so intimidated by me and my death metal/progressive metal/djentkilling/corekilling awesome genre that he would commit suicide.

What would you do if the world was made out of Ham?


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 19, 2012)

Fap more as I ban people from eating the world. World hunger continues.


What would you do if Trey Parker and Matt Stone wanted you to do voices for an episode of South Park?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 19, 2012)

Do the voice and move on to fapping, maybe even fap during the shoot, who knows.

velociraptor or tyrannosaurus? Try and fap for this choice I dare you.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 19, 2012)

T-rex

If everyone was turned into cars like in Cars, what kind of car would you be?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 19, 2012)

A Dethkar.

What would you do if all the porn in the world was changed so that Misha's head was placed upon everyones head and all genitalia was turned into input jacks and guitar leads. 

Inb4 fap more or djmasturbate.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd use my imagination from here on out.
(Ps. Does it fap? trololo)

Under crazy circumstances you're elected to be knighted by the queen, what do you say to her?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 19, 2012)

"Fuck off you cunt."

What would you cook if you only had screws, butter, bacon and Jazz III's?


----------



## ilyti (Jul 20, 2012)

I wouldn't cookl. I'd go to Wendy's.

What would you do if suddenly fapping wasn't fun anymore because you'll be in excruciating pain from doing it?


----------



## -42- (Jul 20, 2012)

Pay hookers for blowjobs, possibly fuck the mattress.

What if you (that means _you_) actually had skills in dealing with women?


----------



## broj15 (Jul 20, 2012)

-42- said:


> Pay hookers for blowjobs, possibly fuck the mattress.
> 
> What if you (that means _you_) actually had skills in dealing with women?



I'd probably be having sex right now instead of posting on sso lol.

What would you do if you were perma banned?


----------



## Fiction (Jul 20, 2012)

Finish things and ace all my tests.

What would you do if you were the prince of Nigeria?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 20, 2012)

Create a youtube channel called "bobjimjoejackson" and be the worlds best minge.

What finger would you rather cut off if you had to cut off one of your fingers?


----------



## ilyti (Jul 20, 2012)

Right pinky.

Would you rather live without fear or live without pain?


----------



## -42- (Jul 20, 2012)

Fear, living without pain is actually a serious medical condition.

Would you rather have no sensation in your penis and get laid frequently, or have a perfectly functional dick and get laid never?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 21, 2012)

-42- said:


> Fear, living without pain is actually a serious medical condition.
> 
> Would you rather have no sensation in your penis and get laid frequently, or have a perfectly functional dick and get laid never?


Does your hand count? if so I'll continue not getting laid haha.
What would you do if guitar strings were $50 for per string?


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 21, 2012)

-42- said:


> Fear, living without pain is actually a serious medical condition.
> 
> Would you rather have no sensation in your penis and get laid frequently, or have a perfectly functional dick and get laid never?


i unfortunately belong to the latter already 




Dan_Vacant said:


> Does your hand count? if so I'll continue not getting laid haha.
> What would you do if guitar strings were $50 for per string?



Fap more.


What would you do if this was the question you had to answer?


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 22, 2012)

schecter4life said:


> What would you do if this was the question you had to answer?



(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)


What would you do if all the timber in the world turned into marshmallow?


----------



## kerska (Jul 22, 2012)

Make some fucking s'mores.

What would you do if you had to kill your best friend?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 22, 2012)

Kill him?

what would you do if you couldn't lie?


----------



## Winspear (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd sit. 

What would you do if you took a shit and it started to grow, and you realised too late that the only way to stop it growing was to eat it. There's no way you can eat it fast enough by yourself now - and it quickly begins to fill the bathroom. WHAT WOULD YOU DO!?


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 22, 2012)

Wake up sweating and then go take a shit.

Okay. You meet the sexiest girl you've ever seen in your life who also happens to be totally cool in every way, digs Meshuggah, Periphery, any other obscure band you love. She can sing, dance, cook, whatever else you find totally attractive. Basically your perfect girl. So you take her out, have an awesome date. Decide to see each other again, kiss, and leave. After a few more dates, you take her back to your place and you start getting hot. As you both start to undress, she says she has to tell you something. You ask what. She pulls off her panties and you see she is a he.

What would you do?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jul 22, 2012)

If I really liked her, suck it up and deal with it. Clearly I was attracted to the person, not the genetalia.

What would you do if you could only ever have shitty guitar tone?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 22, 2012)

Cry

What would you do if you were a ballchinian? (south park reference)


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 22, 2012)

flint757 said:


> What would you do if you were a ballchinian? (south park reference)



I would make love to ya woman
Would lay ya down by the fire
And caress your womanly body
Make ya moan and perspire


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 22, 2012)

If you'd already tried and failed to win the heart of one of your sister's friends and you, again, have your eye on another?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jul 22, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Cry



Now you know how I felt for the past week on vacation hahaha. I could only bring a little multi-effects processor with me for any effects of any kind, and the distorted tones blew chunks. The cleans were awesome, though.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 28, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Cry
> 
> What would you do if you were a ballchinian? (south park reference)



Make videos of myself headbanging and become rich.

What would you do if the world imploded and everyone was sent to a new plantet?


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 29, 2012)

Write djent about earth because we would have been in space and it wouldn't be cool anymore.

What would you do if you were given the option (and you had to pick one) to give a guy a blowjob or take it up the ass?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 29, 2012)

Probably just up the ass. Putting someones junk in my mouth (just the idea) makes me want to throw up  

What would you do if you woke up one day with Elephantiasis?


----------



## ilyti (Aug 7, 2012)

Join a freak show?

What would you do if you were drafted as a future colonist of Mars?


----------



## Pav (Aug 7, 2012)

Watch Total Recall and take notes.

What would you do if you were completely reduced to foot-powered transportation for the rest of your life?


----------



## Brill (Aug 7, 2012)

Make car that runs on feet... The chop people's feet on to power it.

If you could eliminate 1 type of food, what would it be?


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd get thighs like the German Olympic biking team.







Your forced to pick 3 frets from 1st to the 12th to never play again. Which three do you choose?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 10, 2012)

Frets 9,11+6

What would you do if you invented a barnacle transformer?


----------



## ilyti (Aug 10, 2012)

Look it up on wiki so at least I knew what I'd just invented.

What would you do if your arms turned into guitar necks?


----------



## Fiction (Aug 10, 2012)

Replace my pecs with a 2x12 and let Steve Vai massage my necks, all day, erry day.

If you suddenly turned 80, but retained your current skill-set/muscle strength (be young, look old) what would you do?


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 11, 2012)

If you had to destroy one of your guitars, which one would it be?


----------



## Alpenglow (Aug 11, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> If you had to destroy one of your guitars, which one would it be?



Easy, my piece of shit starter guitar that I kept from so long ago! It's about as useful as firewood anyway.

If you had to stop eating one food (not ingredients, actual complete dishes) you had in the last week forever, what would it be?


----------



## ilyti (Aug 14, 2012)

Ravioli TV dinner, because the macaroni and beef is better.

What would you do if suddenly red was green, and green was red?


----------



## glpg80 (Aug 14, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Ravioli TV dinner, because the macaroni and beef is better.
> 
> What would you do if suddenly red was green, and green was red?



Easy - already is. I'm colourblind. Black is blue and blue is black, and brown is green and green is brown.

If you really were a 40 year old virgin?


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 15, 2012)

glpg80 said:


> Easy - already is. I'm colourblind. Black is blue and blue is black, and brown is green and green is brown.
> 
> If you really were a 40 year old virgin?


 
End my life right then and there.

What would you do if Misha only played guitars from one company?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 16, 2012)

Black Mamba said:


> End my life right then and there.
> 
> What would you do if Misha only played guitars from one company?


I'd be shocked.
What would you do if you were dolan duck?


----------



## ilyti (Aug 20, 2012)

You mean Donald Duck?

I would probably talk funny and get mad easily.

What would you do if suddenly the only musical instrument in the world was the Otomatone?


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 21, 2012)

ilyti said:


> You mean Donald Duck?
> 
> I would probably talk funny and get mad easily.
> 
> What would you do if suddenly the only musical instrument in the world was the Otomatone?



I would have a lot of expensive/tedious hobbies, like fly-fishing. 

What would you do if you were in a real-life horror (over the top, I mean) film? Ya' know, where real people die.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 21, 2012)

Make sure I'm not black, nerdy, overly douchey or a girl that screams at everything for maximum living time during the real horror film.

What would you do if everything you ate screamed in agony as you devoured it.


----------



## Brill (Aug 21, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Make sure I'm not black, nerdy, overly douchey or a girl that screams at everything for maximum living time during the real horror film.
> 
> What would you do if everything you ate screamed in agony as you devoured it.



I only eat non animal things? So if my plants started screaming... Id probably scream back at them and then do drugs to see what happens.

If you could forget one thing, what would it be?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nothing.

I would forget nothing.

What would you do if rep on this forum became wealth?


----------



## Quitty (Aug 21, 2012)

Lend stealth some cash. Poor thing. 

What would you do if you knew exactly how many times you'll have sexual intercourse during your life, and everytime you had sex you'd see the counter going backwards?


----------



## Deviliumrei (Aug 22, 2012)

At the moment the counter hits zero I would kill myself and therefore making the presumption true. 

What would you do if your phone had mind of its own and it contained the phone numbers of every single person on earth but because the phone has conciousness it can choose not to obey you.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 22, 2012)

Deviliumrei said:


> At the moment the counter hits zero I would kill myself and therefore making the presumption true.
> 
> What would you do if your phone had mind of its own and it contained the phone numbers of every single person on earth but because the phone has conciousness it can choose not to obey you.



I would learn to live with embarrassment or only accept messages via XBOX Live

What would you do if you had a crooked penis and the only way to get it straight is to let your mother massage it 3x/day? (Someone posted a story here at one point)


----------

